# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  BILLY - M - CROISE - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - TOTALEMENT TRAUMATISE !!!

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* BILLY
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* SIREN N°795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
									est maltraité, 
								
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *BILLY*

*Billy est parrainé*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis février 2018
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* Croisé
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Billy a été capturé de manière très brutale il y a quelques jours.
Il hurlait en se débattant et saignait : à cause de cela, il reste terré dans un coin du box.

* Caractère:*
Billy est encore sous le choc de sa capture violente et ne se laisse pas approcher.
On espère qu'il va arriver à se poser un peu plus afin qu'il s'ouvre un peu. 
Il n'inter-agit pas trop avec les autres chiens pour le moment.

*Billy a besoin de sortir très rapidement de la fourrière afin de pouvoir commencer au plus vite un travail afin de surmonter son traumatisme.**
Il aura besoin d'une famille très expérimentée avec les chiens craintifs et traumatisés. Le travail avec un autre chien très bien dans ses pattes semble indispensable pour ce loulou totalement traumatisé pour le moment.
Qui va offrir une chance d'apprendre que l'humain n'est pas mauvais à Billy ?* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Billy sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Billy peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...umatise#669990
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*A adopter d'urgence ! Risque la mort à tous moments dans cette terrible fourrière !*

----------


## Vegane7

FB de BILLY fait de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

VITE, UNE OU DES MARRAINES POUR LE SAUVER DE L'EUTHANASIE !

----------


## Vegane7

Cette dame est la marraine de BILLY :
https://www.facebook.com/patriciaperreaut?fref=ufi


Don de 65 € à venir.
Merci de confirmer.

----------


## France34

*Merci à la marraine de BILLY ! Il lui faut maintenant quelqu'un qui le sauve de cet enfer !*

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Billy est décédé de la parvo

----------


## Vegane7

Je repose ma question, cruciale : son marrainage peut-il être reporté sur un autre chien ?...
Sa mort ne serait pas tout à fait inutile dans ce cas (on se raccroche à ce qu'on peut).

----------


## GADY

Il y a quelques jours, il fallait sauver BILLY et là, j'apprends que le pauvre ange est décédé. C'est vraiment INJUSTE. Repose en paix mon ange

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Billy est finalement vivant !!

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de BILLY depuis mars ?
Toujours en vie ?...
Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

claudia14 Aujourd'hui à 10:24

Des nouvelles de Billy ? S'il est toujours vivant , serait-il possible de le mettre à la pension ou ont été mis Martina et les autres chiens "raflés " et menacés d'execution debut avril ? , je payerai sa pension (50 Euros par mois ?). Ces fourriieres en Roumanie : univers concentrationnaires avec exécutions en solution "finale " , ça rappelle de tristes souvenirs , et même si ce ne sont pas des humains (et j’espère que je ne choque personne , telle n'est pas mon intention ) , ce sont des êtres souffrants , terrorises et dans l’incompréhension totale de ce qui leur arrive : la souffrance est universelle , il n'y en a pas de petite pour celui qui la ressent.

----------


## Vegane7

Sur FB, un de mes contacts indique que Billy est décédé.
Qu'en est-il ?

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Vegane7

NOUVEAU FB DE BILLY AVEC NOUVELLE ET BELLE PHOTO : 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de BILLY depuis le 2 mai ?

----------


## France34

Qui va vite réserver BILLY et lui permettre de quitter cette horrible fourrière ?

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de BILLY fait de mon côté :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de BILLY depuis le mois dernier ?

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours de ce monde ?...

----------


## Vegane7

LullaC, Billy est-il toujours en vie ?
Merci.

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles du beau BILLY depuis Mai !  ::

----------


## France34

BILLY est toujours dans cette fourrière effroyable ! *A faire sortir très vite , s'il vous plaît !*

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier ce pauvre BILLY ! Un adoptant , une FA  ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## bab

> claudia14 le Ven 14 Juin 2019 - 18:47
> Petit progrès : il sort (un peu) de sa niche.....Il semble qu'ils soient peu nombreux dans le box , cela le met peut être à l'abri des attaques des chiens dominants ...... Pauvre TIT BILLY , tu mérites mieux que cet univers concentrationnaire et le risque permanent qui plane sur ta triste vie


.

----------


## France34

Qui va sauver le pauvre BILLY de cette horrible fourrière ?

----------


## France34

Le pauvre BILLY mériterait d'être vite délivré de cette horrible fourrière !

----------


## bab

.


> *Billy* est toujours là ...

----------


## France34

Vite, quelqu'un pour faire sortir BILLY de Roumanie !

----------


## Daysie433

*.*

----------


## Daysie433

message du 13/6/2019

_billy est toujours à l'adoption._
_On peut le voir sur cette vidéo_




- - - Mise à jour - - -

*​je ne sais pas pourquoi la vidéo tourne au ralenti ne pas mettre le son*

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage pour BILLY sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre BILLY en espérant que de braves gens courageux le sauveront de cette terrible fourrière roumaine !

----------


## framboise

Billy fait parti des heureux élus qui prendront la route pour la France le 15 février 2020  ::

----------


## France34

Merci, Framboise ! Excellente nouvelle pour BILLY ! Merci à ceux qui vont l'accueillir ! ::

----------


## France34

BILLY est arrivé en France, dans une pension en RP , à Marcoussis , en attendant d'être accueilli par l'association Cent Pas , en Provence !

----------


## France34

BILLY a finalement été pris en charge par l'association normande Enfin le bonheur qui a mis de belles photos de lui sur son post Mukitza où il paraît trés à l'aise !

----------


## Lapin masqué

::  SUPER!!! Merci pour le gentil BILLY  :Smile:

----------


## France34

Si j'ai bien compris, BILLY va rester quelque temps en Normandie pour qu'il soit sociabilisé et ensuite il ira au refuge Cent Pas , en Provence, où on pourra aller le voir pour l'adopter !

----------


## France34

Il est dit , sur son post Mukitza , que BILLY va rester chez le Président d'Enfin le bonheur qui continue à le sociabiliser en vue d'une adoption !

----------


## girafe

Billy va très bien 
Il part en balade maintenant avec ses copains, participe à tout, vient chercher des friandises MAIS on ne peut toujours pas le caresser...

----------


## France34

Merci, Girafe, pour les bonnes nouvelles de BILLY . Espérons qu'il sera bientôt totalement sociabilisé et qu'il sera remarqué par un bon adoptant !  ::

----------

